# Stuck, beer bottle puzzle.



## DaveFFMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone seen the wine bottle puzzle called "Don't Break the Bottle"? I wanted to make my own version for a 6-pack of beer bottles. I started with this 6-pack case, but got stumped on how to implement the puzzle. My original plan was to build a wooden lid for the case and create a "lock" for the top which was functionally similar to the commercial wine bottle puzzle. The only problem is, I can't seem to decide how to implement it.

Here are a few pictures of how the 6-pack case is assembled so you can offer helpful suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

What about a "lid" with 6 holes and a slot for the handle in it for the bottles to be captured in. Then add another hole below the handle but above the lid to use for the knot puzzle.


----------

